#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Organizational Project Management Maturity Model (OPM3)

## wsymbiosis

Hello,



I've been looking for Organizational Project Management Maturity Model (OPM3) Knowledge Foundation - 2nd Edition for a while, I would apreciate if anyone could share itSee More: Organizational Project Management Maturity Model (OPM3)

----------


## s@ndy

Hi !

Perhaps this is what you are looking for.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please continue to share material on OPM3.

----------

